# Is this a rooster?



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those feathers at the base of the tail and around the neck suggests that it is. But since I'm notorious about sexing anything that isn't a Silkie I'll give a shout out to someone who's usually spot on.


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

That tail stays upright! Doesn't act like any hen I've ever had. It just chased after my dog & it was hilarious!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not the upright tail that makes me think boy, it's those feathers that droop around the base of the tail. 

Dominate hens will chase interlopers, one of mine chased a red tail hawk one time when it tried to get one of her peeps.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm saying hen. I"m no pro either but I've seen those droopy tail feathers on all of my birds regardless of gender, has fooled me many times!
Although...looking at it again, those neck feathers do look a little boyish. I'm surprised there isn't any comb at all at this age though. I don't see any sign of wattles either, no pink (maybe that's just the picture?)

I think I'll stick with hen, I've learned from past experience that the comb and wattle development will never let me down. (but it's more difficult to tell in a picture vs. real life.)

Maybe a picture of the comb and wattle area would help?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering why it isn't crowing. Or at least trying to.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing a hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And he does it again. sigh


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks, ya'll! 
It really has no comb or wattle development at this point, none of them do. 
I'm hoping it's a hen. They're all supposed to be girls but anything is possible. That chicken is definitely "The Boss" of the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And so the adventure begins. 

What breed are they? I see the feathered legs but if I didn't raise the breed I stink as bad at id'ing a breed as i do sexing them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks rooster with the tail But the comb isn't really red. Is this a Easter egger?. Is the comb red or pale? Roosters usually have 3 rows of peas on their comb. This one its tail feathers scream rooster. But. I have a few hens that have tail feathers like this that are hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there's ME trying to make me feel better for being wrong once again.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a breda hen. She is large like a rooster and has those same tail feathers. I questioned her being a rooster for the longest time until I watched her lay an egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, Chicklett kept me guessing until she laid her first egg at nine months. With most of my Silkies I could sex them pretty accurately by the time they were two months old.


----------

